# Wasserkühlung surrt, wenig Flüssigkeit [PC Stürzt ab?]



## altaweel1992 (17. Januar 2020)

*Wasserkühlung surrt, wenig Flüssigkeit [PC Stürzt ab?]*

Guten Tag,

Und zwar habe ich heute nach meiner Schicht meinem PC angeschmissen und hörte beim laufen win komisches surren aus dem Wakü... Problem  erkannt... wenig Flüssigkeit... aber wo hin ist die Flüssigkeit hin? Sehe niergends  spuren oder Feuchtigkeit...

Vor der Arbeit in der Früh habe ich problemlos 2 Stunden gezockt aufm PC....

Das zweite komische ist , dass sich der pc nach 2-3 min nen bluescreen bekommt und abstürzt.. ist das üblich???

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Sorry für die Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Frontline25 (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung surrt, wenig Flüssigkeit [PC Stürzt ab?]*

Nun die frage..: Wann war das letzte mal, als du den Wasserstand kontrolliertest? 
Und seit wann besitzt du sie?

Ist überhaupt noch ein Wasserkreislauf vorhanden oder überhitzen die Komponenten? selbst dann sollte es eigentlich nicht zum bluescreen kommen, da sich alles runtertakten würde bis zur notabschaltung.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung surrt, wenig Flüssigkeit [PC Stürzt ab?]*

Wasser verdunstet mit der Zeit und eine undichte Stelle kann auch so minimal sein das es kaum auffällt. Es muss falls was undicht ist nicht so laufen das es direkt ersichtlich ist.

Mehr angaben zum System und zur Wasserkühlung wären aber hilfreich.


----------



## altaweel1992 (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung surrt, wenig Flüssigkeit [PC Stürzt ab?]*

Wasserkühlung wurde vor 2 Monaten kontrollierte und da war es noch über der Linie , jetzt is sie ganz weit unten, also (fast) garnichts.. der  schlauch ist noch vol mit Flüssigkeit. 

Die Wasserkühlung ist von Raijintek. 
Genau So wie diese: YouTube

Intel Xeon X5630 3.33ghZ auf 4.00 ghZ übertaktet
12 GB RAM
Geforce GTX 1070
Netzteil : CHIEFTEC 650W


Kann aber auch sein weil die CPU übertaktet ist und deswegen runterfährt.

Dieses Summen der Wasserkühlung und die Abstürzt ereignete sich erst am Abend mach meiner Schicht.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung surrt, wenig Flüssigkeit [PC Stürzt ab?]*

Die Temperaturen solltest du mal unter Auge halten, denn es kann auch sein das der Kühler sich mit Verunreinigung was zugesetzt hat und dann die Temperatur zu hoch geht. Es kann bezüglich der Kühlflüssigkeit alles sein. Klar verdunstet nach 2 Monate nicht alles, aber groß ist der AGB der Pumpe auch nicht und war irgendwo noch Luft kann sich der Wasserstand schon ändern.

Ich habe vorgestern Nacht mein System bis oben hin aufgefüllt, da ich was umgebaut hatte.
Das hatte ich gemacht nachdem so ziemlich alles an Luft raus war. Heute hat sich der Wasserstand um 5mm gesenkt, da irgendwo immer sich etwas Luft absetzt und erst mit der Zeit raus kommt. Nur ist es bei mir mit 250ml was im AGB rein passt nicht so gravierend.

Es kann aber auch eine undichte Stelle eines Anschlusses sein.
Daher mal die Anschlüsse bewegen und dabei mit Zewa umschließen. Sollte dann Wasser austreten dann wird es auf dem Papier besser ersichtlich. Radiatoren können auch undicht werden wenn sie ein gewisses Alter haben oder auch der Schlauch kann porös werden. Sollten die Schläuche schon älter sein dann einfach mal austauschen.

Der Kühlerblock selber kann auch leicht undicht sein.
Destiliertes Wasser (auch in Fertiggemisch) ist normalerweise nicht leidend, da in destiliertes Wasser keine Ionen sind. Aber mit der Zeit nimmt das Wasser Mineralien aus den verbauten Teilen auf und wird wieder etwas leitend.

Deine Bluescreens werden eher von einem instabilem System her kommen und Hardware altert auch mit der Zeit, so das es gut sein kann das dein Prozessor jetzt etwas mehr Spannung anliegen haben muss. Daher ggf. auch mal mit dem Takt runter gehen oder es mal ohne OC versuchen.

Auf dem Video sehe ich auch das da Schraubanschlüsse drauf sind und da sind am Gewinde auch Dichtringe vorhanden. Die können auch platt sein und undicht werden. Diese O-Ringe können auch ausgetauscht werden.

Viel mehr kann ich dir aus der Ferne nicht schreiben, da ich ja nichts sehe.


----------



## altaweel1992 (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung surrt, wenig Flüssigkeit [PC Stürzt ab?]*

Hier habe ich win Bild gestern geschossen.. 

Ich würde gerne am PC nachschauen wieso und weshalb der Bluescreen auftritt.. aber leider komme ich nicht so weit .. der Stürzt schon davor ab!


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung surrt, wenig Flüssigkeit [PC Stürzt ab?]*

Also zunächst mal den dein OC raus nehmen.

Am besten dazu mal das Bios per Jumper oder Batterie rausnehmen zurück setzen um sicher zu gehen das es nicht am OC liegt und dann mal die Wasserkühlung ausbauen und den Kühler zerlegen. Denn darin hat sich bestimmt Schmutz und Weichmacher abgesetzt und verstopft dir die Finnen darin. Dann neuen Schlauch verbauen und neu befüllen.

Alles was du brauchst findest du auf Caseking oder Aquatuning und überall wo es was für Wasserkühlung zu kaufen gibt.
Mach mal eine komplette Reinigung. Dein Radiator kannst bei der Gelegenheit auch mal reinigen. Wie das kannst mal auf Youtube suchen, da gibt es genug Videos wie ein Radiator richtig gereinigt wird.

Wenn du alles neu machst dann hast du die nächsten 3-7 Jahre ruhe.
Zu hohe Temperaturen verursachen normalerweise keine Bluescreens, daher denke ich nicht dass das eine mit dem anderem was zu tun hat.


----------



## altaweel1992 (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung surrt, wenig Flüssigkeit [PC Stürzt ab?]*

Habe heute meinen PC 2x Gestarten. Und zwar treten keine Bluescreens mehr vor, sondern sind einfsch mur abstürze ... 

Sollte ich es erstmal auffüllen mit Destelliertes Wasser... und dann Probieren für den ersten Schritt?


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung surrt, wenig Flüssigkeit [PC Stürzt ab?]*

Kannst ja machen, aber so alt wie deine Wakü aussieht sollte ein Wartung auch durchgeführt werden.
Denn das ist bei dir wenigstens noch möglich. Andere AIOs sind nicht dazu ausgelegt sie zu reinigen und neu zu befüllen, da ist dann der Neukauf das Wartungsfreie Teil daran.

Kommst ins Windows kannst ja schauen wie hoch deine Temperaturen gehen.


----------



## altaweel1992 (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung surrt, wenig Flüssigkeit [PC Stürzt ab?]*

Also werde ich heute oder morgen mal versuchen neue flüssigkeit zu befüllen, Gestern habe ich noch den Radiator entstaubt. 

Naja ich werde es versuchen die Temperatur zu kontrollieren falls ich es rechtzeitig schaffe sofern er nicht  nicht direkt  Abstürzt. 

Komischerweise hat mein Kumpel das selbe Problem wie ich.... da kommt auch aus dem wakü ein summen und stürzt auch hab mach paar Minuten.


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung surrt, wenig Flüssigkeit [PC Stürzt ab?]*

Ich würde nicht nur neue Kühlflüssigkeit neu befüllen, denn die Schläuche sehen sehr alt und porös aus und sie auszutauschen ist kein Hexenwerk.

Aus einem Schlauch wird auch Weichmacher heraus gewaschen. Um so heißer eine Wasserkühlung wird um so schneller geschieht dies. Dieser Weichmacher setzt sich dann gerne an Finnen im Kühler fest und verstopft alles. Dadurch wird dein Durchfluss schlechter werden und die Wärme kann dem Wasser auch nicht gut übertragen werden.

Daher würde ich auch mal den Kühler zerlegen und reinigen.
Prozessoren die bestimmte Temperaturen erreichen werden auch mal gerne instabil.
Aber hier sollte mal ein Blick auf die Temperaturen des Prozessors Gewissheit bringen.


----------



## Sverre (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung surrt, wenig Flüssigkeit [PC Stürzt ab?]*

Erstmal Flüssigkeit nachfüllen und schaun ob die Pumpe überhaupt noch läuft. 

Netzteil und Mainboard (WLPs) sind wie alt?


----------



## altaweel1992 (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung surrt, wenig Flüssigkeit [PC Stürzt ab?]*

Ich habe alles vor 2 Jahren gebaut..


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung surrt, wenig Flüssigkeit [PC Stürzt ab?]*

Ob die Pumpe läuft kannst jetzt normalerweise ersehen, da eine Pumpe immer eine Vibration ausgibt.
Kenne die Pumpe nicht, gibt sie keine Drehzahl aus?


----------



## altaweel1992 (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung surrt, wenig Flüssigkeit [PC Stürzt ab?]*

Pumpe vibriert, sollte funktionieren

Flüssigkeit kommt keine raus ausm schlauch oder pumpe, alles is dicht!

Habe jetzt schnell die Temperatur gelesen .. 101C• 

Wollte schnell ein Foto schießen, war zu spät.. pc ging aus


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung surrt, wenig Flüssigkeit [PC Stürzt ab?]*

Dann hast du dein Grund.
Wie bereits geschrieben, Schlauch kostet nicht viel und das zerlegen ist auch nicht schwer.

Einfach mal alles ausbauen und dann zerlegst du den CPU-Block und entnimmst die Kühlplatte unten. Denn darin sind sehr feine Finnen.
Diese dann einfach mit Essigsäure oder Zitronensäure (verdünnt) reinigen. Am besten zunächst erstmal in einem Bad davon einwirken lassen und dann mit einer Zahnbürste vorsichtig reinigen.

Zum reinigen des Radiators einfach hier mal rein schauen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AHzSwOqSqLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Neue Schläuche bitte nur diese hier nehmen wenn sie durchsichtig sein sollen: https://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50299
Oder über CaseKing: Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch 16/10 mm - 1m

Denn dieser Schlauch enthält sehr wenig Weichmacher.

Soll kein Weichmacher mehr enthalten sein dann diese hier:
Watercool: https://shop.watercool.de/epages/WatercooleK.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/50273
Caseking: EK Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch 16/10 mm - mattsc…

Bin jetzt von 16/10er Schlauch ausgegangen.

Kühlflüssigkeit kannst du auch destiliertes Wasser nehmen.
Ich würde aber was von Aquacomputer nehmen, dann ist etwas Korrosionsschutz mit enthalten.
aqua computer Double Protect Ultra 1l

Gibt es auch in andere Farben.
Selbst nutze ich auch diese DP-Ultra, aber in Gelb.


----------



## altaweel1992 (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung surrt, wenig Flüssigkeit [PC Stürzt ab?]*

Könnte ich auch von irgendwo, zB in nem Baumarkt schläuche kaufen? Würde mein pc übers Wochenende gleich erledigen anstatt auf die Lieferung zu warten  

Danke dir für das Video und die tollen Tipps!


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung surrt, wenig Flüssigkeit [PC Stürzt ab?]*

Aus dem Baumarkt habe ich noch keine Schläuche gekauft, daher kann ich dir dazu nichts sagen.
Aber Schläuche haben oft Weichmacher und die lösen sich mit der Zeit auf, daher immer auch etwas mit darauf achten.

Es kommt noch auf die Wassertemperatur mit an, denn um so wärmer diese wird um so schneller und auch um so mehr Weichmacher löst sich.
Wenn du jetzt so groß was am umbauen bist, dann würde ich es richtig machen.

Was du machen kannst ist ja dein Kühler auszubauen und zerlegen.
Nach dem reinigen vorerst wieder mit deinem Schlauch verbauen und mit destiliertes Wasser auffüllen.
Dann hast du übers Wochenende dein Rechner und bis du deine Bestellung bekommst.

Es wird sich sowieso das meiste im CPU-Kühler verstopft haben.
Den Radiator würde ich halt nur so mit reinigen um sicher zu gehen das er frei und sauber ist.
Du kannst praktisch alles reinigen, deine Schläuche wieder verwenden und diese erst austauschen wenn deine neuen Schläuche da sind. Denn dann musst du nur noch die Schläuche austauschen und halt neu befüllen.

Bei mir komme ich normalerweise nicht über 30°C Wassertemperatur und mit dem durchsichtigem Schlauch was ich dir verlinkt habe hatte ich nach 2 Jahren kein Weichmacher im Kühler drin. Habe aber letztens da die Schläuche nach 2 1/2 Jahre etwas trüb geworden sind auch auf  Hardtube umgebaut, nun habe ich kein Weichmacher mehr mit drin. Wobei ich noch 1 meter Schlauch zwischen Rechner und meinem externen Radiator dran habe und da habe ich auch das Mayhems Ultra Clear Schlauch verbaut.


----------



## TaminoPaul (18. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung surrt, wenig Flüssigkeit [PC Stürzt ab?]*



altaweel1992 schrieb:


> Hier habe ich win Bild gestern geschossen..
> 
> Ich würde gerne am PC nachschauen wieso und weshalb der Bluescreen auftritt.. aber leider komme ich nicht so weit .. der Stürzt schon davor ab!





Keine Ahnung ob es auf dem Bild falsch rüberkommt oder nur ein Schatten ist aber für mich schaut es so aus als ob auf der Grafikkarte ein größerer Fleck ist bzw dort mal was ausgelaufen ist.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Januar 2020)

*AW: Wasserkühlung surrt, wenig Flüssigkeit [PC Stürzt ab?]*

Mir kommt der Kühlflüssigkeitsverlust innerhalb von nur 2 Monate auch viel vor.
Würde auch mal schauen ob da was undicht ist.

Am besten alles extern reinigen und mit neuen Schlauch aufbauen und dann eine Netzteil für die Spannung nehmen und extern ein paar Stunden laufen lassen und auf Dichtigkeit prüfen. Kann auch sein das der Kühler so dicht ist das es dir die Kühlflüssigkeit aus dem Block raus drückt.

Jedenfalls muss das ganze genauer nachgegangen werden und eine undichte Stelle kann auch leicht undicht sein, so das hier mit der Zeit immer was tropft.


----------

